# These kind of people



## wenzelosllc

Sometimes I wonder if people have any common sense anymore. This was from a storm we had a couple weeks ago. I had close to 300 spaces of the 400 cleared and was about to come and make a pass through these spots and this guy pulled into it in front of me. Then another guy parked right next to him right as I was making a clean up pass (He pretty much cut me off.) These particular spaces are unassigned and so they could have parked in any of the other cleared ones. Luckily it was only a small snowfall.

Happens every time without fail. :realmad: Oh well, done venting.


----------



## CityGuy

I am sure we have all been there and done that. I use to give them a little extra next to the door if they continued to be stupid time after time.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

Hamelfire;1719442 said:


> I am sure we have all been there and done that. I use to give them a little extra next to the door if they continued to be stupid time after time.


We have done this as well


----------



## wenzelosllc

Hamelfire;1719442 said:


> I am sure we have all been there and done that. I use to give them a little extra next to the door if they continued to be stupid time after time.


I've had a few times where they parked in front of where we were piling and was very tempted to just push them in. 'Funny, I thought I was parked right here...'


----------



## BC Handyman

Kimber has a few pics of last few storms of people parking infront og his piles while he plowing in the what did you do today thread.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

That's happened to me before. They usually get an ear full to stay the least.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Stuff like this doesn't bother me anymore for some reason. I think my give a damn is broken. I get paid to plow snow. If cars are parked in the parking lot, just go around them. I just consider them another obstacle, just like a light post or an island. It's all part of the process.


----------



## kimber750

I have to deal with these types of butthats almost every time out.


----------



## CityGuy

kimber750;1719594 said:


> I have to deal with these types of butthats almost every time out.


They can never all park together. That would make things easy.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

That pic in the first post..... 

Isn't that the "flag pole" that Bird nearly took out ?


----------



## alldayrj

If you watch them pull in, why not just honk and point to where they should go? Thats what i do


----------



## wenzelosllc

I wish that would work. I've chewed them out, had emails sent out, pointed, used cones. Five years into this property and I just kinda put up with it. 

Like dodge said, just part of the process.


----------



## kimber750

You can honk all you want, they will just wave at you and keep on being stupid.


----------



## weekendwrench

kimber750;1720930 said:


> You can honk all you want, they will just wave at you and keep on being stupid.


This is so funny because it's so true. I want this on a t shirt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's what I do when people honk at me cause I'm plowing in their way...


----------



## d_charters

*Don't know what they where thinking*

There were lots of empty spots but they parked here!


----------



## wenzelosllc

d_charters;1721159 said:


> There were lots of empty spots but they parked here!


Is that even a space? People like their favorite spot and don't give it up for any reason. Come snow or high water.


----------



## d_charters

wenzelosllc;1721163 said:


> Is that even a space? People like their favorite spot and don't give it up for any reason. Come snow or high water.


No that is the middle of the lot in the drive lane at this yoga studio I plow!


----------



## Antlerart06

What drives me nuts are ones watch you clean and soon clean spots next to them and you leave. They come out and move there car over to clean spot This happens to me a lot in my big complex


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Hamelfire;1719442 said:


> I am sure we have all been there and done that. I use to give them a little extra next to the door if they continued to be stupid time after time.


Happens a lot, but that is pretty obvious where to NOT park.. idiots.. some of our guys have just decided to plow all the snow up against their car so they need to shovel to move... that has happened before more than once. they learn quickly.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

kimber750;1719594 said:


> I have to deal with these types of butthats almost every time out.


lol, priceless.. i love the ones that park in the corners where the snow all needs to go!


----------



## ALC-GregH

Ramairfreak98ss;1721227 said:


> lol, priceless.. i love the ones that park in the corners where the snow all needs to go!


I'd push the snow right around them like you said, at the very least, make them have to shovel to get INTO their car as well as to get the car out. I'd have to sit and watch that happen if I was done plowing. Pull up and tell them you'll move the snow for a cool Benjamin. payup


----------



## Mr.Markus

d_charters;1721167 said:


> No that is the middle of the lot in the drive lane at this yoga studio I plow!


Yoga pants are forgiveable...


----------



## d_charters

Mr.Markus;1722780 said:


> Yoga pants are forgiveable...


They are but I went inside to pick up a cheque once and there were more men in underwear than women in yoga pants.

They mail the cheques now.


----------



## scooter97

Here are my two submissions for idiots that park like you know what....


----------



## forkicks

wenzelosllc;1719421 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if people have any common sense anymore. This was from a storm we had a couple weeks ago. I had close to 300 spaces of the 400 cleared and was about to come and make a pass through these spots and this guy pulled into it in front of me. Then another guy parked right next to him right as I was making a clean up pass (He pretty much cut me off.) These particular spaces are unassigned and so they could have parked in any of the other cleared ones. Luckily it was only a small snowfall.
> 
> Happens every time without fail. :realmad: Oh well, done venting.


Ah but it comes with the territory. I use to have the same obstacles when I did lots like that. But you may be giving them to much credit. In there minds they may be thinking that they are staying out of the way by parking there. Remember what we take for natural common sense they really have no idea of what we are thinking.:whistling:


----------



## ByDesign

forkicks;1728635 said:


> Ah but it comes with the territory. I use to have the same obstacles when I did lots like that. But you may be giving them to much credit. In there minds they may be thinking that they are staying out of the way by parking there. Remember what we take for natural common sense they really have no idea of what we are thinking.:whistling:


Great way to put it in perspective.


----------



## mark268

Apartment complex I plow. This jackwagon decided the best place to park was driving over my cones and backing into my snow pile, leaving 3/4 of the truck in the drive lane. Obviously, the spaces are coned off to prevent these morons from parking there, allowing me room to stack snow.

The complex property manager wasn't impressed and had the truck towed off the lot within 10 minutes.


----------



## wenzelosllc

mark268;1729073 said:


> Apartment complex I plow. This jackwagon decided the best place to park was driving over my cones and backing into my snow pile, leaving 3/4 of the truck in the drive lane. Obviously, the spaces are coned off to prevent these morons from parking there, allowing me room to stack snow.
> 
> The complex property manager wasn't impressed and had the truck towed off the lot within 10 minutes.


I think some people see cones as either a suggestion or an opportunity to do some stunt driving. My crew and I almost got ran over while melting snow one day. Lady went right past a line of cones, wove through a few more, nearly missed our tractor and a couple guys, then sped off to her handicapped spot by the door.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Tenants parking like you know what? Yeah...only every day! The bottom picture is in the only handicapped area in the back of this complex. It usually takes days to move that car.


----------



## Red_Rattler

Last year I was plowing a gas station and was on my final pass infront of the place since all the cars were gone and all the sudden some D-bag whipped infront of me as in the path my truck was going and threw it in park blocking my path and walked in like it was no big deal. Only had to wait about 10 mins as he bought coffee smokes and scratched off some lotto tickets.... Never in my life have I wanted to ram my plow into something to move it so badly! Oh yea and what was this dbag driving???? A plow truck! Musta been jealous I was working and he was out looking for work....


----------



## Rick547

Red_Rattler;1730366 said:


> Last year I was plowing a gas station and was on my final pass infront of the place since all the cars were gone and all the sudden some D-bag whipped infront of me as in the path my truck was going and threw it in park blocking my path and walked in like it was no big deal. Only had to wait about 10 mins as he bought coffee smokes and scratched off some lotto tickets.... Never in my life have I wanted to ram my plow into something to move it so badly! Oh yea and what was this dbag driving???? A plow truck! Musta been jealous I was working and he was out looking for work....


So much for professional courtesy.


----------



## Chineau

So I am scrapping a parking lot the other night that had probably 4to6 inches of hard park and this dough head figures he will drive his cab through, as yo can see he got stuck high centred. He tried spinning his wheels and looking at me I just kept working I wonder like what are you thinking. I took him and four friends twenty minutes to push it out.


----------



## kimber750

Chineau;1730460 said:


> So I am scrapping a parking lot the other night that had probably 4to6 inches of hard park and this dough head figures he will drive his cab through, as yo can see he got stuck high centred. He tried spinning his wheels and looking at me I just kept working I wonder like what are you thinking. I took him and four friends twenty minutes to push it out.


Must have been a white out, I don't see the cab. 

We have a daytime storm coming tomorrow. Good chance of many new butthat pics. Thumbs Up


----------



## Bandit

" My crew and I almost got ran over while melting snow one day. Lady went right past a line of cones, wove through a few more, nearly missed our tractor and a couple guys, then sped off to her handicapped spot by the door. "
Minnesota gives out H/P plates for being Mentally Handicapped ?


----------



## wenzelosllc

Bandit;1730840 said:


> " My crew and I almost got ran over while melting snow one day. Lady went right past a line of cones, wove through a few more, nearly missed our tractor and a couple guys, then sped off to her handicapped spot by the door. "
> Minnesota gives out H/P plates for being Mentally Handicapped ?


Something like that. Ha


----------



## Chineau

*Op!*

......sorry!


----------



## Chineau

Okay I don't know why it posted side way, ideas to rotate photo.


----------



## BC Handyman

too late now....you wrecked it Chineau  last thing you need when you got lots of snow/work, is somebody that slows you down.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Had a guy use a loader and plow to push a car across an account and 10ft up a snow pile. Home depot. It was an employee's beater that he abandoned in the lot. The operator was so pissed from always having to plow around it all the time that one night he was pushed over the edge from another employee that he steamed over and pushed the car into the pile. When it was all said and done he was backed up from the companies owner and still works with us today. Happened many moons ago.


----------



## FurFishGame

was running a curb line at a dr office (at like 2 am, they had been closed for hours) we had over half the lot clear, i was running the curb about 25 mph, full strobe lights, flashers, reflective tape all over, in a big truck with a plow, and some lady literally drives right in front of me, so close i couldn't hardly stop in time to not hit her, sends a few texts on her i phone, and as i move to a couple other curbs, leaves after 15 minutes...i hate people like that...


----------



## Diesel Dan

We were scraping Burlington / Aldi / BigLots the other day with two trucks and my backhoe, some ****** literally parked on a windrow that one of the guys was building for me to gather up in the box and stack. The plow truck was 25ft away and backing up to hit it again!

He wasn't even going to move his car until all 3 of us got out of our units lol.


----------



## alldayrj

I had someone park in an unplowed spot, i rolled my window down and said can you park in a plowed spot please? They moved. 


.....thats it. You can talk to them, they dont bite


----------



## Diesel Dan

alldayrj;1741174 said:


> I had someone park in an unplowed spot, i rolled my window down and said can you park in a plowed spot please? They moved.
> 
> .....thats it. You can talk to them, they dont bite


Not when it's some punka** kid in his mom's Chrysler 300


----------



## alldayrj

Did he beat you up for talking to him?


----------



## Diesel Dan

alldayrj;1741328 said:


> Did he beat you up for talking to him?


He refused to move his car until the beef castle of a foreman got out of his truck and said some four letter words. Thumbs Up


----------



## wenzelosllc

alldayrj;1741174 said:


> I had someone park in an unplowed spot, i rolled my window down and said can you park in a plowed spot please? They moved.
> 
> .....thats it. You can talk to them, they dont bite


I tend to get nasty talks from management when I ask people to move....or worse, its the management parking in the spots and from experience they don't care to much what I have to say.


----------



## shotgunwillie

Bandit;1730840 said:


> " My crew and I almost got ran over while melting snow one day. Lady went right past a line of cones, wove through a few more, nearly missed our tractor and a couple guys, then sped off to her handicapped spot by the door. "
> Minnesota gives out H/P plates for being Mentally Handicapped ?


New York gives out H/P plates to Ignorant Fornicators with Feces for Brain Matter.


----------



## JD Dave

People are like cattle, once they get use to parking in one stall they do it forever.


----------



## potskie

JD Dave;1745014 said:


> People are like cattle, once they get use to parking in one stall they do it forever.


Truer words have never been spoken as far as I'm concerned. The one factory I plow has employees that have worked there all their lives.On a late snow fall if the spot they normally park in isn't cleared yet, as they come in. Rather than parking in the plowed ones they park in those stalls anyways. Or sit there with an absolutely dumb founded look on their faces.

Like I can drive through that lot during the night and tell you exactly what vehicle will be in each spot at 6am.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1745014 said:


> People are like cattle, once they get use to parking in one stall they do it forever.


Dave ... Your faith in humanity phase is crumbling, just last week people were pigs and have now evolved into cattle...


----------



## wirenut

had a guy that parked on street i was plowing one time....pushed piles in front and back and went on my way... when i came back around he was shoveling with his feet....tooted and kept going....f em
jerks


----------



## kimber750

Get a load of this wiener I saw yesterday while plowing.


----------



## potskie

The bank I do had an employee vehicle infront of every pile when I made my second run through. Like all 4 corners of the lot had a single employee car in it and nothing between them. I'm not sure if it was a joke or they really hate each other.

Grabbed a pic at another lot I do. No worries here don't park in the 6 empty parking spaces. Blocking both piles which aren't even near parking spots is perfectly acceptable. Have fun taking the garbage out


----------



## weyland426

I do a grocery store situated between two primary roadways that is basically used as a highspeed alley for those too lazy to use the proper secondary connecting street a block down. The store is right off a 4-lane coming from an industrial park so it gets hundreds of cars at all hours. I have zero patience for those who cut thru and have nearly hit many who expect me to move or wait for them. I have got into the habit of temporarily piling snow at the back entrance/exit so that they have to turn around. One a$$hole had the balls to stop me and say I couldn't "legally" block the drive. Used my favorite line on him...
Me: "Oh, I'm sorry OFFICER, I didn't realize that was a law."(condescending as hell)
******: "I'm not a cop."
Me: "Then you should be a helluva lot more careful running your mouth."

Yes, I'm a pr!ck...years of plowing will obviously do that to a guy


----------



## BC Handyman

potskie;1747501 said:


> Grabbed a pic at another lot I do. No worries here don't park in the 6 empty parking spaces. Blocking both piles which aren't even near parking spots is perfectly acceptable. Have fun taking the garbage out


Lol thats funny, good job piling the snow, still out way as much as u could but still in way enough for them to hopfully get the message


----------



## wilsonsground

How many of you guys push a pile up close to vehicles that are parked in your way during storms when youv asked them not to put it there?

I have one building and the owner leaves a vehicle there 24/7 because he wants people to 'think hes open' at all times. And he parks it dead center of the lot. Ive asked him to put it in the corner spots opposite of where i push snow, ive asked many times. so finally i started pushing banks real close to both sides so he has to shovel it out. done this a great deal of times so far this year and he stil hasnt gotten the hint or complained about being charged extra to come back to move those banks either. i figured hed either get sick of paying for a full extra push for something that takes me 3 minutes, or hed realize it and not park there. but nope. and whose going to think your open 24/7 when they drive by and the lots not plowed on a sunday/and or the cars covered in snow?! i swear they dont think!


----------



## TPCLandscaping

i watched a guy pile snow around a car with a loader yesterday… it was in a family dollar lot but i think it was someone staying in one of the apartments across the street.. 4 foot banks all the way around the car.. i wanted to high five the loader driver haha


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I had one guy on Wednesday at a senior apartment complex who had moved his car between every trip...each time was in a worse place...none of which in the area where everyone else was parked.


----------



## BC Handyman

JTVLandscaping;1749914 said:


> I had one guy on Wednesday at a senior apartment complex who had moved his car between every trip...each time was in a worse place...none of which in the area where everyone else was parked.


lol a few weeks ago I had an old lady come out after I'm part done & move her car, fine exept the fact she kept moving it over 2 parking spots in places I hadnt plowed yet, 3rd time & got out of truck & directed her to the plowed area.


----------



## dieselss

It's been on the news. It is the news "snow". And pple always gotta park right next to the snow piles. I don't get it. Wide open parking lot, but no my car can only park in that spot. As hats.


----------



## Rick547

dieselss;1749929 said:


> It's been on the news. It is the news "snow". And pple always gotta park right next to the snow piles. I don't get it. Wide open parking lot, but no my car can only park in that spot. As hats.


The average person has no idea about snow plowing. It is not something they think about. To us that do the work it seems they do not have brains or any common sense. I sure if we stepped into their world we would be lost. I just except it and move along but I'm in my mid sixties and have more patience than I once had.


----------



## dieselss

I'll semi agree. But when there are piles of snow higher then an average car in the lot. Common sence would dictate that snow goes there. But as usual common sense ain't so common anymore


----------



## Rick547

dieselss;1749974 said:


> I'll semi agree. But when there are piles of snow higher then an average car in the lot. Common sence would dictate that snow goes there. But as usual common sense ain't so common anymore


No argument here! I just think it is stupid to block someone in because they have parked somewhere they should have had enough common sense to tell them they are in the wrong place. It is something we are paid to work around.

I've have considered buying a few no parking signs and placing them in the are I need to stack snow. Common sense would tell me they would have more of an idea but my intuition tells me it would make no difference.


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Intuition, I like that. I usually got out before they open and cone off a spot or 3 but totally spaced it. And yea I had to deal. Oh well worked out in the end, getting paid to move to piles. Wheel loader time


----------



## snowplower1

I agree people can be pretty stupid, but sometimes it is the plower. I watched this kid plow a parking lot which looked to be his first time plowing (there was over 10 inches of snow) and the parking lot had almost emptied and there was one car left and i realize he literally just plowed the car right in. Next thing i knew he was putting the tow rope on because the person couldnt get out! He didnt think that one out too much...

This lot was only maybe double the size of one that takes me 45 minutes and i plowed it about 4 times that day while i watched him finish his first time by the end of the day. I felt bad because theres nothing more frustrating than having no clue how to do something fast and the right way.


----------



## Rick547

snowplower1;1750138 said:


> I agree people can be pretty stupid, but sometimes it is the plower. I watched this kid plow a parking lot which looked to be his first time plowing (there was over 10 inches of snow) and the parking lot had almost emptied and there was one car left and i realize he literally just plowed the car right in. Next thing i knew he was putting the tow rope on because the person couldnt get out! He didnt think that one out too much...
> 
> This lot was only maybe double the size of one that takes me 45 minutes and i plowed it about 4 times that day while i watched him finish his first time by the end of the day. I felt bad because theres nothing more frustrating than having no clue how to do something fast and the right way.


I'm fairly new to this compared to a lot of individuals here. I watch a lot of snow plowing videos to find the best techniques. I've learned a lot in the last few years. Not only do I look to the best method of moving snow but I have found ways to protect my equipment. It has been fun and I pretty much do it to occupy my time and find enjoyment. I have also learned I would in no way want to make it into a big business for me. I have respect for those that have. It takes a lot of perseverance and time to do it right.


----------



## ALC-GregH

wilsonsground;1749463 said:


> How many of you guys push a pile up close to vehicles that are parked in your way during storms when youv asked them not to put it there?
> 
> I have one building and the owner leaves a vehicle there 24/7 because he wants people to 'think hes open' at all times. And he parks it dead center of the lot. Ive asked him to put it in the corner spots opposite of where i push snow, ive asked many times. so finally i started pushing banks real close to both sides so he has to shovel it out. done this a great deal of times so far this year and he stil hasnt gotten the hint or complained about being charged extra to come back to move those banks either. i figured hed either get sick of paying for a full extra push for something that takes me 3 minutes, or hed realize it and not park there. but nope. and *whose going to think your open 24/7 when they drive by and the lots not plowed on a sunday/and or the cars covered in snow?*! i swear they dont think!


and the lights are out and the "CLOSED" sign is on the door. These people need to be smacked in the back of the head and told to wake up.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Rick547;1749987 said:


> No argument here! I just think it is stupid to block someone in because they have parked somewhere they should have had enough common sense to tell them they are in the wrong place. It is something we are paid to work around.
> 
> I've have considered buying a few no parking signs and placing them in the are I need to stack snow. Common sense would tell me they would have more of an idea but my intuition tells me it would make no difference.


I tend to agree that we should ask them to move rather then a$$ume they have the common sense to not park there in the first place. If they refuse and want to exchange words, then the stupid part of doing it fades away real fast. I'm always very respectful of others even if they don't think the same. Disrespect me and it changes fast.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

ALC-GregH;1750318 said:


> I tend to agree that we should ask them to move rather then a$$ume they have the common sense to not park there in the first place. If they refuse and want to exchange words, then the stupid part of doing it fades away real fast. I'm always very respectful of others even if they don't think the same. Disrespect me and it changes fast.


Heres the question. Does he pay you right after you invoice? Just because you bill him doesnt mean he will pay for the extra plowings. Its been something that has happened in the past.


----------



## mark268

Do I even need to mention the local Walmart we plow... Holy D-bag batman! If I'm not stressed enough before plowing drive lanes... lol


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

And here's mine from to day


----------



## Diesel Dan

B-2 Lawncare;1752142 said:


> And here's mine from to day


justifiable homicide.


----------



## dieselss

B-2 Lawncare;1752142 said:


> And here's mine from to day


Yep. Feel ya. Had that the other morning ay my bank. But of course my guy was a Mercedes SUV. To much money and not enough common sense


----------



## ABDIRT

I usually leave people like this a nice windrow a couple feet from there car, just enough to make them think... Did her do that on purpose?


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

As if putting a green house up in Wyoming in April wasn't bad enough. The green house is where I would push it off the lot. And now in the picture you can see they have added a few pallets of bricks. It was tempting to push them off the lot, but I just buried them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sites under construction make for being creative...


----------



## zeeman

Dumb arses!!! We humans are animals sometimes aren't we......:realmad:


----------



## Oxmow

I say put enough snow in front of the blade as to not damage the car and push them into another time zone!


----------

